# Possible Guinea Pig Fighting.



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

So I just got two Guinea Pig boys and they are from the same litter. They get along fine and haven't fought at all. And though it is a long shot of my OH letting me get two more, I doubt it would be a long time before he let me, but if I was to get two more I would want to get two females. I would have their cages together, with one on top of the other. My question is would my two boys fight if I did this?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Is there any way you can have the girls in a separate room?
There is a high chance that the smell of the girls will cause fighting between your boys.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Is there any way you can have the girls in a separate room?
> There is a high chance that the smell of the girls will cause fighting between your boys.


Good advice. Every chance indeed the boys will fight an dneed to go in seperate cages. I would suggest you get two more boys to prevent this issue and any accidental litters if they escape


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Exactly what the other posters have said. they will need to be completely away from each other to prevent fighting.


----------

